# İstanbul Turkey Time Lapses



## Komodor (May 23, 2013)

Hello everybody....

I making time lapses almost one years... I shoot a lots of footages
I shooting jpg, not professional but ı using Picasa for making time lapses.
because picasa is easiest way to do, ı think....

My equipment is 600D and TS-E 24mm 1:3.5 L II. Giottos tripod and cheaper remotre control... 

ı curious what you think and let me now please....

1
Eminönü-Kadıköy Port - HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

2
Karaköy İskele HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

3
Süleymaniye - Eminönü HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

4
Eminönü - Galata HD Stock Footage Time Lapse


----------



## smithy (May 23, 2013)

I think videos 3 & 4 are the best from that selection, because the subject matter is relatively clear and interesting. The first video has such a shallow DOF that I'm not sure what I'm meant to be seeing, and everywhere I look is just bokeh. That would probably be my main suggestion: try more depth of field so that your viewers can see more of the subject matter.

Have you tried doing a time lapse of the fisherman on the big bridge in Istanbul? When I was there there must have been a hundred men fishing off it.


----------



## tomscott (May 23, 2013)

Maybe a soundtrack?


----------



## Click (May 23, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Maybe a soundtrack?



+1


----------



## scarey83 (May 23, 2013)

I like 3 & 4 the best. In 1 & 2 there isn't a lot happening and if there is, it's happening at the edge or off the frame so you can't see it. #2 particularly, feels more like the boat got in the way.

In 3 & 4 there is quite a lot going on which makes them interesting to watch, especially 4 which has people (people are more erratic than cars on a road)
However, in 4 you seem to have skipped some frames 11 sec into the film - the boats suddenly move 

I don't have speakers on my PC at the moment so I didn't notice the lack of sound but sound would probably improve it (unless you chose to use the spice girls or something!)

scarey


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

3 is heads and above the rest.

Wider field of view also means less troublesome foreground detail.

You need to drag the shutter more to blur the subject motion, I aim for 1s. (or .8s if like me you have long exposure NR enabled) this will help with the foreground waves and the hustle and bustle in 4.

I would say in the first one there is no motivation for the tilt effect. The ship is the primary subject and when it comes to life it is immediately rendered blurry. The shot is too low and not wide enough for the minature effect, so it's use here seems wasted. You can also use a tilt shift properly which in combination with an ND can offer you great depth of field for a wider aperture, letting you use, say an ND500 etc without resorting to an extended exposure or noisy high ISO's.

The tilt can add a really cool effect, but you seem to have used it here for the sake of using it without any real motivation (that said it works well in clip 3)

There is no camera motion, which can really lift a timelapse, I have a telescope go-to head which can be put on really slow slew for timelapse pans and tilts, or you could do it the easier way and use the ken burns zoom and pan in post idea (create your QT movie at source resolution, take into your editing app and remember to add beziers to the ramps)

On the positive your exposure ramping is excellent, so you've either shot entirely wide open, or you've decoupled your lens enough so as to lock a pre-set aperture.

The colours in 1 are fantastic, I would have maybe started a stop or so brighter, giving you a bit more at the other end when it gets dark.

You have the technique nailed (other than say the longer exposure) I look forward to seeing what you come up with next.

Don't be too annoyed with me. If I'm asked an opinion I'll always give it straight. There's lots to be happy with, especially in clip 3.


----------



## Komodor (May 23, 2013)

smithy hi,
First one has to much of bokeh, actually it is my favorite. But you'r right, depth of field has to be little bit more. 
And ı will keep Galata Bridge and fishermans on my mind.. 

tomscott, Click, ı was add soundtracks before and then ı delete my videos because copyrgiht became issue.... 

scarey83 4. was my first video it is kind a amateur thing but ı wait for it almost 3 hours actually ı really like it.

paul13walnut5 ı keep your advices on my mind. thank you for your critique....

Here is some news time lapses.....

5
Sirkeci Suhulet HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

6
Kadıköy Beşiktaş İskelesi HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

7
Ramazan Yeni Camii HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

8
Eminönü Tramway HD Stock Footage Time Lapse


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

I think it's the motion of the boats is ruining it for me. It's too apparant that the timebase is funny.
Light trails are smooth and repetitive, the boats are more random.

Clip 8 is a point in case of why you need to drag the shutter.

Here's some of my timelapse, by no means the best out there, but I've chosen subjects with less random motion and dragged the shutter.

http://youtu.be/O0UbAm9O9As


----------



## Komodor (May 26, 2013)

Here is some new vidoes....

paul13walnut5 ı like your time lapses but ı think ı like motion a little bit more....

9
Eminönü İftar Çadırı HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

10
Sirkeci Shulet HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

11
Sirkeci Tramway HD Stock Footage Time Lapse


----------



## Komodor (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is some new time lapses.... The third one is my favorite...
Taksim İstiklal HD Stock Footage Time Lapse 

Taksim İstiklal HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

Kumkapı Cataraman HD Stock Footage Time Lapse 

Kumkapı Cataraman HD Stock Footage Time Lapse

Şişhane Metro İnşaatı HD Stock Footage Time Lapse
Şişhane Metro İnşaatı HD Stock Footage Time Lapse


----------



## smithy (Jul 13, 2013)

Komodor said:


> Here is some new time lapses.... The third one is my favorite...
> Taksim İstiklal HD Stock Footage Time Lapse
> 
> Taksim İstiklal HD Stock Footage Time Lapse
> ...


The first one is my favourite, because things are happening. The second and third don't really have much going on that justify a time lapse (you could almost achieve the same thing with a single still photograph). If the diggers had been digging or driving around in the third video, it would have been really good!


----------



## renlok (Jul 22, 2013)

I like "Taksim İstiklal HD Stock Footage Time Lapse" out of the last three.

I think what you have is a collection of good time lapse clips that you should try combine into a short film


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

Your Tramway one is by far the best subject.

But...!!!!

Drag that shutter and it will positively flow.

Filter your lens with a CPL or PL and try and get to .5 (frame every 1s) or .8s (frame every 2s) exposure time, and this would be perfect!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 22, 2013)

.
I've long been interested in time lapse. So a few months ago I watched this B&H video on how to do it:

Getting Started with Timelapse Photography

It's long, but it's a great piece of instruction by someone with a lot of experience. I decided not to get into it because I don't want to deal with that many image files, file storage, shutter actuations, etc.

But I sure love watching a good one. And apparently there is some market out there to sell them.


----------



## Komodor (Jul 24, 2013)

@ smithy hello
Yeas you right digger must be moving arround, but it just has little movements... But ı think it si really miniature

@renlok
I will make a long clips when ı decided to but it take some time because my videos not goog enough. I need to make some improvements about my technique and my style has to be settle down 


@paul13walnut5
Paul you saying ı must be use an nd filter to rise down my shutter speed? in daylight...
I am going to try this but it will take a time eventually


@distant.star
thank you to sharing this BH video. I will watch it ı think it going to be useful for me....


----------



## Canihaspicture (Jul 24, 2013)

It's "İstanbul not Constantinople..." ;D


----------



## Komodor (Jul 25, 2013)

Canihaspicture said:


> It's "İstanbul not Constantinople..." ;D



Yes not Constantinople, This is İstanbul, And istanbul is fancy city....


----------



## Komodor (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is new time lapse... Tokat is my home town. I lived in this city until 2004....

And ı have a few more time lapse ı wıll post them soon....


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 10, 2013)

THat is more like it.. no foreground movement etc. If you had started shooting whent he counter reaches 10s, and let it run a bit longer this would be the absolutely perfect magic hour timelapse.

Great viewpoint. Great view. Facing West. Detailed Sky. Lots of lights to come on as the light changes!

Much more cinematic looking!

Like a lot!


----------



## Komodor (Nov 11, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> THat is more like it.. no foreground movement etc. If you had started shooting whent he counter reaches 10s, and let it run a bit longer this would be the absolutely perfect magic hour timelapse.
> 
> Great viewpoint. Great view. Facing West. Detailed Sky. Lots of lights to come on as the light changes!
> 
> ...


Yes ıt was very nice viewpoint but it is so windy when ı trying to capture that pictures me and my friends got flu  

Here is new one. And the mountain at the right side was my viewpoint for first video..... 
http://youtu.be/omavmBOmjS4


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting right there, I find starting at +2 if sun is just above horizon works well as a starting point.

Looking great man, I was a bit sore on you earlier, I just think the boats bobbed too much, these however are excellent.


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 12, 2013)

I really like the last video. A little bit irretating is the change of the point of view after a few seconds. The tilt effect works also better in the 2nd part of the video. 

IMHO the tilt effect is more subtle but at the same time more useful when it is not parallel to the square format of the video. Then it helps to point the focus on your subject instead of being just an effect. This still shot shows quite good what I mean: http://felixcg.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/autumn-has-come-16b54fb7be67a5b7d0f2f03678ed3ac3-hd2.jpg In a time lapse video I would not use it to such an extent but in such a orientation.


----------



## Komodor (Nov 12, 2013)

RobertG. said:


> I really like the last video. A little bit irretating is the change of the point of view after a few seconds. The tilt effect works also better in the 2nd part of the video.
> 
> IMHO the tilt effect is more subtle but at the same time more useful when it is not parallel to the square format of the video. Then it helps to point the focus on your subject instead of being just an effect. This still shot shows quite good what I mean: http://felixcg.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/autumn-has-come-16b54fb7be67a5b7d0f2f03678ed3ac3-hd2.jpg In a time lapse video I would not use it to such an extent but in such a orientation.


Yes you absolutely right... 
I used a lot of times different angles of tilt effect, but it's became parallel to image plane ı think it is going to be more useful.

Here is another sample for tilt effect and this sample is the best picture ı ever seen with tilt effect.


----------



## Komodor (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello again here is new time lapse

İstanbul Galata Brdige and fisher mans a little bit appear.

http://youtu.be/UMdzJA0IZfQ


----------



## Komodor (Mar 19, 2014)

I just start taking tima lapses with X-T1. This camera has internal intervalometer. And its great camera ı will start using my 24mm tilt shift lens on this camera... 


http://youtu.be/t2jA-L_9DUE[/url


----------

